# T3 make you flat as a pancake !



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

Started t3 3 week ago at 100mcg per day and noticed It is making me flat as a pancake ! Real head fuxk looks like I am losing alot of size , has anyone else had experice like this with t3 ?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

are you on cycle?


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

Yes mate 400mg test per week , 400g mast e and 50 mg var per day !


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

Diet is around 2000 cals per day !

250g pro

150g carb ( pre post workout)

Rest of cals from good fats!


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

You don't need 100mcg, 50-75mcg is plenty.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

ive been on 100mcg ed for over 5 weeks now and still look nice and full, its more likely that your just loosing fat and feel smaller.

NB I dont have carbs in my diet either


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Cronus said:


> You don't need 100mcg, 50-75mcg is plenty.


my mrs eats 50mcg for breakfast lol


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Dieting... flat. Simple. Drink more water, up your sodium intake to look a bit fuller.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Tried the stuff once [with plenty of assistance] and I still lost shed loads of muscle on it during the process of getting lean. Rebounded like fcuk in spite of tapering off it too. Was on hols at the time and I look like a fat beer head in the pics as opposed to a bber. Don't think I'd ever take that ****e ever again


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

actin said:


> Tried the stuff once [with plenty of assistance] and I still lost shed loads of muscle on it during the process of getting lean. *Rebounded like fcuk *in spite of tapering off it too. Was on hols at the time and I look like a fat beer head in the pics as opposed to a bber. Don't think I'd ever take that ****e ever again


Same mate, next time I'll make sure to come off whilst still being on for the last 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Dutchguy_Asia (Nov 22, 2012)

I have used it for a while but never noticed real great advantages. When i used it for a real long time I did get some nasty side effects.


----------



## Dr.Mad (May 24, 2013)

What about using T3 with high body fat more Than 30%?


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

I've been on 4 week going to stop tomorrow , just bought some

Sea kelp as I've heard it's good to boost t3 not sure on what dose I should be running though .. @Pscarb can you advise mate


----------

